

Dutch reality TV show wants too send humans on a one-way trip to MARS - retube
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-18506033

======
flustered
Why not just tell them they are going to Mars and then drop them off in New
Mexico? They both look the same to me, and in spacesuits, maybe they won't
notice the atmosphere is breathable.

~~~
dalke
Plus, everyone is used to TV shows in "space" with 1g, so weed out the people
who would be suspicious about the lack of 1/3rd g. And when they get excited
and point out that it's raining, say that it's an effect of global warming.

Even easier - use a large sound studio. Sort of a small-scale version of
Truman.

